# Woohoo! Sweden also...



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

For most of you, this'll be of no excitement whatsoever, but to me and maybe one or two others...

Tivo och Canal Digital

Yup... I may soon have TiVo loveliness here in Malmö.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Not just sweden : http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=688354&releasejsp=custom_150



> announced the start of a long-term strategic alliance which will see TiVo products introduced and distributed as the premier consumer experience for Canal Digital Direct-to-Home (DTH) satellite customers in Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland.


TiVo riding the new wave of VoD services.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Not surprising as its the same company across the whole of Fenoscandia. The cost of a Sweden only launch would be too high.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

If only there was a UK based alternative Satellite provider to $KY

I know we have Freesat but the channels I want are only on Pay TV and I cant have Virgin


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

katman said:


> If only there was a UK based alternative Satellite provider to $KY


What's your problem with Sky?

Haven't seen anyone spell it that way for ages... soooo last decade  Do you talk about Micro$oft as well?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If there was a rival to Sky then they would share the pay services between them and you would end up paying much more in the long run.

People said it was unfair that only Sky had Premiership football and it should be shared - so that is what they did. So instead of paying just Sky - you now have to pay ESPN as well - and Sky never reduced they charges.

Be Careful of What You Wish For&#8230;


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Can we receive Fenoscandian sattelites from London?


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

cyril said:


> Can we receive Fenoscandian sattelites from London?


Now that's what I call a fan! You're prepared to learn Swedish just for TiVo!!!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

ozsat said:


> If there was a rival to Sky then they would share the pay services between them and you would end up paying much more in the long run.
> 
> People said it was unfair that only Sky had Premiership football and it should be shared - so that is what they did. So instead of paying just Sky - you now have to pay ESPN as well - and Sky never reduced they charges.
> 
> Be Careful of What You Wish For


... unless you're on VirginMedia where ESPN is part of the standard XL package


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

BrianHughes said:


> Now that's what I call a fan! You're prepared to learn Swedish just for TiVo!!!


Scandinavian premium channels and imported content are in English with Nordic subtitles. A lot of the Premier League football has English commentary. Some UK satellite channels are broadcast as is eg History Channel IIRC. Most stuff on 1W Thor satellite is fine for reception in the UK. 5E is slightly more problematic. Subscription costs are very high for a non-resident via a 3rd party, better if you know someone there who can sort it out for you.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Though it has to be said the package is a lot better value than Sky. You can get the movies alone, in HD, for about 200 SEK a month. Movies and family pack, including HD, is about 350 SEK. 

You can get Thor in the UK, but I believe it's similar to getting BBC in Sweden for some channels - you may need a large dish!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

There are three beams. This is the interesting one.

http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/thor5_t1.html


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> There are three beams. This is the interesting one.
> 
> http://www.lyngsat-maps.com/maps/thor5_t1.html


Indeed. 1m dish here in London is fine. I believe less is required in the north of England.


----------

